# 3 frame medium breeder nucs dealing with 100 temps...



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Not sure if any bees are inside......

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x236/BjornBee/?action=view&current=Beepictures014.jpg


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

BjornBee said:


> Not sure if any bees are inside......
> 
> http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x236/BjornBee/?action=view&current=Beepictures014.jpg


What kind of bees are in those beards?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Not sure about the bees, they come from wherever I get them as needed.

The queens better be carni.....


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

3 frame nucs big enough for the breeder queen to operate in? Do you let them build up for winter, or are they disposible?


----------

